# Husband Broke Down



## NightMare21 (Nov 4, 2009)

We've been married for over 20 years and I've yet to see him REALLY cry... ever.

Years ago, he lost a close aunt and his father. While he was saddened by this, he didn't shed a tear for either of the funerals.

We had to put our cat to sleep. He loves animals are become very attached over the 13 years we had the cat. I was crying like a baby losing that cat and thought he would too. That cat went through a lot with us. Again, he kept a straight face.

Now without our daughter. Things are very different. No loss can compare to this and he's feeling it. I don't remember much about the funeral other then I was there. So I don't remember my husbands reaction or even what went on during that time. After the funeral he was very quiet and kept to himself. As I've posted here, he was withdrawn and we had some issues between us. He stopped going out and would only leave the house when he had too. He stopped talking to friends and would only talk to them when they called or visited. 

On Saturday night, his friends called and invited him out for drinks. To my surprise, he agreed to go. I was happy for him - he was finally getting out. So they left and I went to sleep. Next thing I know, one of his friends is shaking me awake at 5am. Apparently, when they were out drinking my husband started acting very weird. He talked freely about our daughter (something he wouldnt normally do, he still couldn't say her name though) and went on about how she had no right to end her life, how dare she leave us, she was too young and how he could of stopped her. He went on and said more but they couldn't understand him he was crying so heavily. They calmed him down and decided to go home but were conserned about my husband. He insured them he was alright and made it home. Sometime between then and 5am he found out his missed his meds for that day (blood pressure meds, diabetes, anxiety and others) and took them all. His friends were still concerend and went to check on him. The house was unlocked and they discovered him on the floor. He wouldn't wake up so they called 911 and woke me up. 

He's fine now... But his blood presure was so high it took 3 Nitroglycerins to bring it down. I've never seen him in this state before and it's quite scary


----------



## lj2000 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this happened. This sounds extremely stressful for you. You sound like a very strong person.


----------

